# Side exit



## Shakeybonezzz (Oct 28, 2020)

Just did a side exit exhaust on my Cruze. Muffler, and resonator delete! Loving the pop between down shifts will post video and pictures soon! Anyone else done it?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Shakeybonezzz (Oct 28, 2020)

JLL said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks man


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Shakeybonezzz said:


> Thanks man


Your Welcome. I'm interested to see those pics. I just put one of those boring Magnaflow Catback Exhausts on mine.


----------



## MilesCRUZE (Dec 3, 2020)

I also removed my resonator and installed a Borla mufller, it sounds thick and I feel more confident when flooring it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Shakeybonezzz said:


> Just did a side exit exhaust on my Cruze. Muffler, and resonator delete! Loving the pop between down shifts will post video and pictures soon! Anyone else done it?


Welcome Aboard!

I have a Magnaflow catback with modified tips so far myself. My cat is dying so am toying with other ideas also.

Where's the pics/vids?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> I have a Magnaflow catback with modified tips so far myself. My cat is dying so am toying with other ideas also.
> 
> ...


Do you have a stock cat now @Blasirl ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> Do you have a stock cat now @Blasirl ?


Yes I do, the factory one.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Yes I do, the factory one.


I'm not sure what your states emissions standards are but, the ZZP downpipe and catted mid-pipe combination sound GREAT with the Magnaflow catback.

I got a P0420 (insufficient catalyst efficiency) as soon as I put it on so I disabled that code.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

JLL said:


> I'm not sure what your states emissions standards are but, the ZZP downpipe and catted mid-pipe combination sound GREAT with the Magnaflow catback.
> 
> I got a P0420 (insufficient catalyst efficiency) as soon as I put it on so I disabled that code.


Do you have a sound clip by any chance? 

I tried to get ZZP to weld in one of the high flow cats in the downpipe, but they refused. They used to sell them, but for some reason not any more. I also considered having them add a second cat to the mid pipe, but am not sure it would fit.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Do you have a sound clip by any chance?
> 
> I tried to get ZZP to weld in one of the high flow cats in the downpipe, but they refused. They used to sell them, but for some reason not any more. I also considered having them add a second cat to the mid pipe, but am not sure it would fit.


I don't. But I can go make one. It probably won't be until tomorrow or Sunday though.

There's not enough room in the ZZP downpipe for a cat. But there would be in the midpipe.


----------



## Shakeybonezzz (Oct 28, 2020)

Currently trying to figure out how to drop a video? Car is dirty from the snow but the tip is chrome


----------

